# Suggest me as new comer



## Jahangir Habib (Jun 11, 2013)

Dear All,
We are a family of father, mother, a 12 year daughter & 10 year son arriving in Sydney in October 2013 as pr migrant. We will be looking for job after arrival. We have decided to live in Ashfield. We plan to rent a 2 bedroom apartment, which would cost us approx 300 AUD / week (correct me if I am wrong). I have a few questions:
1) How much would taxi cost us from Sydney Airport to Ashfield?
2) Till we finding an apartment to rent, How much it will cost us monthly to live in ashfield? 
3) When school semester will be start? How many cost of schooling? Can I get any advantage as pr?
4) How can I get a job.
Request to advise

Many Thanks

Jahangir Habib


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

1) It very much on budget. If for the very 1st time you arrive sydney, it's a good idea. It might cost around AUD 40-50 and depending on traffic though.
2) I think you have to re-study the rental as based on current market, rental could easily goes to AUD400-500/week.
3) Public school is cheaper. If you aim for private school, it's a different story.
4) What's your occupation? If possible, get a casual work 1st to pay bills and try look for your job profession.


----------

